# Crimson's Carbon Rili



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Black rili morph...I guess coulda came from a chocolate variant....I have a couple with similar patterns in my tank.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Needs work, lol.


----------



## aznrice247 (Feb 1, 2012)

These have been around for awhile. They do breed true. They are derived from chocolates. They are really expensive though. I heard that they go for 15 bucks each because they are still at that "new and in demand" level and they look stunning.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

mordalphus said:


> Needs work, lol.


I do agree with you Liam. These guys don't look as solid as Red Rilis. 



aznrice247 said:


> These have been around for awhile. They do breed true. They are derived from chocolates. They are really expensive though. I heard that they go for 15 bucks each because they are still at that "new and in demand" level and they look stunning.


I just saw these while scanning around on AB for possible Taiwan Bee buys. I wasn't aware people had these already. Pretty awesome stuff!



Bananariot said:


> Black rili morph...I guess coulda came from a chocolate variant....I have a couple with similar patterns in my tank.


Please post a picture if possible. I would love to see what yours look like.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Don't know if they breed true yet. My P1 carbon rilis threw F1s, but too early to tell yet. If the F1s breed true, then I'll be willing to accept them as a pure strain.

Some have blue midsections, some clear. markings are random.

Sometimes breeders in their rush to sell offspring, sell a line that may not be ready as a true strain yet.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> Don't know if they breed true yet. My P1 carbon rilis threw F1s, but too early to tell yet. If the F1s breed true, then I'll be willing to accept them as a pure strain.
> 
> Some have blue midsections, some clear. markings are random.
> 
> Sometimes breeders in their rush to sell offspring, sell a line that may not be ready as a true strain yet.


Bane of the shrimp world now. It was about the hobby and the craft of breeding nice looking, true breeding shrimp that was around Japan and Taiwan. Then the Germans got in breeding, it spread to the rest of Europe and North America, and now everyone see's dollars signs, so any shrimp that looks different, isn't a mutation, it's a new strain and it's worth 10x what it should be, despite if they breed true or are even able to reproduce when you start cross mixing sub-species in. Some crosses are viable for 3-4-5 generations, then can't breed anymore. 

There are lots of people with beautiful ti-bee's out there, that look like zebra's, pure white with black stripes, but they yet to be able to get them to stay fertile after so many generations or breed true (hint never be the first to buy white ti-bee tigers, lol).


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

Makes me want to buy the ones from Vietnam... *sniffle*
3$ ech for solid color blacks. T-T


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

I've been waiting for a while to see pictures of these from someone who ordered them, not pics from a seller. Haven't seen anyone with a tank full of these yet.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Most likely you won't see a full tank of these for quite a while from someone other than a breeder. At $15 a pop for something that is not known to be proven to the shrimp world, and for a neo...well, let's just say you really have to be into the neo and mutations hobby like me (or insane) to even take a chance. Otherwise you risk losing $$$ to something that may not even breed true.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

yeah but some times if they dont breed ture it can be a whole other opportunity to get something cool like nessies hehe


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll snap some real deal photos of mine when I get them in .


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

wicca27 said:


> yeah but some times if they dont breed ture it can be a whole other opportunity to get something cool like nessies hehe


+1 :thumbsup: :icon_smil :icon_excl


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

shame on you speedie bringing up new shrimp commin in that i cant have man you make it hard to think about moving lol


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

wicca27 said:


> shame on you speedie bringing up new shrimp commin in that i cant have man you make it hard to think about moving lol


lol :wink:


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> I'll snap some real deal photos of mine when I get them in .


^Freaking Nick. Why am I not surprise that you're getting these in already!!!


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

One of a few that my chocolates spat out. You're lucky, I usually dont get them within camera picture range thanks to my crap iphone lol :icon_lol:
One of the less solid examples. I have more somewhere in the tank....


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

that is pretty cool looking


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Neat. I saw these on AB today and immediately liked how they look. 

I'll never actually try to buy them, but they are neat  can't wait to see what Nick does with them.


----------



## nosebleed (Apr 2, 2012)

AquaticStory said:


> Makes me want to buy the ones from Vietnam... *sniffle*
> 3$ ech for solid color blacks. T-T


Where in Vietnam did you see it?


----------



## nosebleed (Apr 2, 2012)

someone should breed carbon fiber.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

How long do people think it will take to establish the carbon rili line so that the prices come down? I'd love some of these guys but sadly Schooling drains the bank account anytime I save money to acquire awesome shrimp


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

It may be a year or two. Chocolate first appeared over $100 ea. Now they are $10 ea. I bought these for $15 ea. a couple months ago. Who knows what they'll be in a yr or two?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> It may be a year or two. Chocolate first appeared over $100 ea. Now they are $10 ea. I bought these for $15 ea. a couple months ago. Who knows what they'll be in a yr or two?


I see them for $5 each now. I bought mine for $2 a while back.


----------



## SSS Fan (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is one of my berried females with some Panda loaches.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

SSS Fan said:


> Here is one of my berried females with some Panda loaches.


once you establish that line dont be afraid to ship some to ottawa eh?


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

Where did you see them for $5 and $2??

Also why have the Chocolates not come down more?


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

SSS Fan said:


> Here is one of my berried females with some Panda loaches.


Those are fantastic looking together.


----------



## SSS Fan (Jan 5, 2011)

Bluek24a4 said:


> Those are fantastic looking together.


Thanks, once my BKK Pandas start producing I am going to try and acclimatize some babies in pH 6.5 so I can have them in with some Panda loaches.

That's not my favourite coloured Carbon I have, I prefer the blue ones.


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

I already have Blue Velvets, so I actually like the clear and black ones better. They also look more carbon fiber-ish to me also.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

May as well add to some of the carbon rili shots with my bad camera work


Two juvies. One clear, one blue








two juvies, three adults








Blue carbon rili








Clear carbon rili


----------



## SSS Fan (Jan 5, 2011)

Bluek24a4 said:


> I already have Blue Velvets, so I actually like the clear and black ones better. They also look more carbon fiber-ish to me also.


I've got Blue Rili/Velvet, OEBTs and a couple Aura Blues.....I still can't enough blue shrimp


----------



## Bluek24a4 (Mar 16, 2010)

SSS Fan said:


> I've got Blue Rili/Velvet, OEBTs and a couple Aura Blues.....I still can't enough blue shrimp


I am also a fan of all things blue. And to clarify, I don't think the blue carbon rilis look bad, I just like the clear/black combo better with the carbon name.


----------

